# Uses for sheep head



## grabber (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi guys.  Buddies girlfriend raises sheep and sells them.  Nobody want the heads, so I was wondering if anybody has a use for them and would be kind enough to share ideas/ recipes.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2019)

I just ordered and received "OFFAL GOOD" by Chris Consentino...   He describes everything about cooking and preparing all the non-mainstream parts of animals...
Sheeps head, he notes first splitting the skull and removing and poaching the brains for later use...  I'm guessing, any BBQ or cooking techniques will screw up the delicate brains ....   He prefers to roast the head in a wood fired oven...  I'm thinking that would include potatoes, carrots etc...  And he prefers basting the head in it's own fat....
I've eaten pig head from a whole hog I smoked/BBQ'ed...  It's really good..  My buddy ate the eyeballs, which was just  fine with me..

BTW, eBay had the best prices...  I got a like-new used book for ~$10..


----------



## grabber (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks.  Same guy gave me a small pigs head.  Boiled it and made a thick stew, kicked up with veggies and seasoning.  Tasted great.  Never thought of baking but can get all I want, so time to experiment.


----------

